# Kevin Jackson Bp Tankers.



## mathieson (Jul 3, 2017)

Mike winter is looking for Kevin Jackson 2nd Cook on British Wye 1988, from Newcastle, wife Sue.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I believe you are referring to member KevJacko - Try sending him a message as he hasn't posted in a while. Tell him Makko sent you!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

Cheers boys,
Mike and me were great shipmates, I'll message mathieson privately with some contact details for Mike. It will be good to touch base with him again.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Good to see you made contact again, Kev. 
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

makko said:


> Good to see you made contact again, Kev.
> Rgds.
> Dave


Hi Dave, I've not been on the site much lately, no particular reason, just life, work, family etc getting in the way. I've sent Mathieson my email address to forward on. Cheers


----------



## JR Minter (Mar 24, 2021)

kevjacko said:


> Cheers boys,
> Mike and me were great shipmates, I'll message mathieson privately with some contact details for Mike. It will be good to touch base with him again.


No


kevjacko said:


> Cheers boys,
> Mike and me were great shipmates, I'll message mathieson privately with some contact details for Mike. It will be good to touch base with him again.


Hi Kev,


I worked as crew between 1981-86 on the Resolution, Reliance, Avon, Vic Bilh and Sivand and would love to see the crew lists for this period - I wish I had taken names and address’s at the time, but this period was pre mobile and email !

Did you work on any of these ? Your name seems familiar.

Best Wishes, Jeremy (JR) Minter


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

JR Minter said:


> No
> 
> 
> Hi Kev,
> ...


Hi Jerry.
Sure I sailed with you on the Avon think that was 82. Joined in Gibraltar, I was Galley boy on her. We did MOD charter Falkland run. If not it was the Resolution in 83, we did a cape crawl on her.
I'll double check some dates and get back to you.
Cheers


----------

